# EZ Rip and Veloci Jet XL



## brettcyr (May 6, 2011)

I am having an issue with a platen on my Veloci-Jet XL which I think may be a software issue. The design shows to be centered EZ Rip and then prints either left or right.

Tech Support said they would call me back several times today and also sent an email that I would get a call then I emailed him back and he replied he was on his way home. 

I'm very frustrated with this and I cannot seem to get it working right.


----------

